# friends



## Harken Banks

What does being friends with someone on TAM do? I am friends with my wife here, but it hasn't seemed to have changed, let alone improved, anything. That aside, what's the point? What are the benefits (ha ha)?


----------



## canttrustu

I think it would be nice if it automatically alerted you when a friend makes a thread. Sort of like fb( I know-GASP). But then you'd know when the people you have become 'friends' with have something to say. Afterall, you became friends with them b/c you like at least most of the things they say, no?


----------



## oneMOreguy

...I haven't checked into it....but I thought that you could put up a photo gallery that only your "friends" could see....but I imagine their is more to it than just that...


----------



## TBT

Some people form or join an existing social group and become friends with others because of a common ground or shared interest.


----------



## Chris H.

I know there are privacy settings you can adjust based on friend status.


----------



## canttrustu

^^^^^

care to educate us????


----------



## oneMOreguy

quick cut and past

Contact Info: 
Profile Picture: 
Albums: 
About Me: 
Friends: 
Recent Visitors: 
Group Memberships:

drop down list:
everyone
registered members
your contacts
your friends

more:
You may limit the receipt of private messages to just moderators and your contacts. Other members who attempt to send messages to you will be told that you have disabled private messaging.


----------

